# Car acting funny after Trifecta Tune



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

I recently purchased a tune from Trifecta via BNR during the recent group buy. I installed the tune and while there is more power throughout the power band, I also experienced pretty bad surging under boost. I data logged and received a response that my tune was good to go as is. I did not purchase a Forge bypass valve. Could the surging be the factory valve struggling to control the increased boost from the tune?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you verify your spark plugs are all at 0.028"?


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

They are actually at 0.029". Would 1 thousandth make that much difference?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I'd say no


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

That is the exact same experience I had with the tune. Power delivery was not smooth as all. It was like I was letting off the gas then back on then back off etc. The tune they did for my auto 2012 was smooth right from the start. 

But I haven't heard anything back about the data logs I sent.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

getblended said:


> They are actually at 0.029". Would 1 thousandth make that much difference?


I had spark blowout on the 2012 at first till I adjusted the gap. It wasn't a surge, it was a fall on it's face and pick back up thing.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

So maybe I'll check my gap again just to be sure. Is it a requirement to have a better bypass valve?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

No you should be able to run it completely stock... You are using 91 or higher octane right?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

And re gap them to .028 just to be sure


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Do you have a boost gauge? I installed Forge BPV, gauge and tune at same time. I can hold 23psi no problem in power mode


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I can hold 22 psi no problem without the after market bpv


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

No boost gauge and yes I'm running 91. Is it possible that the tune didn't upload correctly? If so, why would the data logs say everything was good to go?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are no physical changes needed for the Trifecta tune other to properly gap the plugs. Vince @Trifecta actually recommended 0.027" for tuned engines but said that 0.028" would work.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

When I first got my tune back in summer of 2011 - 2011 ECO 6M - my car would run rough under load. Was told the original tune was developed on an Automatic Cruze and my car was boosting too much at too low an RPM. I contacted Vince-it was a known issue and Vince sent a revised tune and has been good since then.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Put your plug gaps back down to recommended, and try it again. Too large a gap will make the car cut out.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Plugs are now gapped at 0.027" but now software won't connect to car.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Im gapped at .030 and it actually runs way better than with it at .027..... 

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

getblended said:


> Plugs are now gapped at 0.027" but now software won't connect to car.


Uninstall ez flash then go to http://www.wot-tuning.com/files/file/1-ez-flash/
Download ez flash from here and the corresponding drivers. Then re flash the car. I was having problems with the links provided by bnr so I used these. The drivers are different on this page and its a newer version of ez flash.
Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

You may be right with the re-downloading of the files. I am on a different computer than the first time I tuned, and I vaguely remember having the same problem. It's all coming back to me now. Thanks for the reminder. Here goes nothing.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so the tune uploaded but now my car won't start.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Set it back if your cars completely dead you f*** your ECM take your programmer out and take it to the dealer they can't tell that's why it died and if you still have warranty you will be fine


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Well I mean get a tow haha


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so it was the battery. All good now. Car pulls hard and I only experienced "blow-out" when I was doing the shifting and the RPMs went near redline. So far I'm pleased.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

getblended said:


> Ok so it was the battery. All good now. Car pulls hard and I only experienced "blow-out" when I was doing the shifting and the RPMs went near redline. So far I'm pleased.


Then you need to data log my friend and send it in.....or dont shift past 5800 rpm lol

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Car will shift at ~5600 RPMs. I never fooled with the spark plug changing.. had my tune before that issue was found and Vince told me to leave it as low as possible.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

I data logged and will be submitting tomorrow. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Make sure you hit blow out in the data log or data logging is pointless, he can only see problems if they occur.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

If your experiencing spak blow out make sure your plugs are gapped to .028 this is the max you can have if tuned.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Ok so it was the battery. All good now.


 - was it the car battery or the laptop battery? Just curious. If I recall the data upload is sensitive to the car battery voltage fluctuating or low - so car should be fully charged and no lights/accessories draining the battery while installing the tune.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

It was the car battery. Got a jump start from my neighbor, and it was good to go. Car definitely pulls hard now. Very impressive for a 1.4L. I've owned two Civics and man o man if they only had torque. Next question, other than a slightly louder blow off, will the forge bypass valve be beneficial?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad all is good now - and yes the Cruze 1.4t with a tune runs pretty good.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so I received a P0299 trouble code this morning while cruising on the interstate. According to a Google search, it means the ECU was reading "low boost pressure". It gave a few possible causes. 1. Restricted air flow. 2. Malfunctioning Boost Pressure Sensor. 3. Bad BOV or Wastegate. Is it possible that the factory bypass valve is struggling with the increased boost pressure from the tune? Has anyone else received this code? I cleared it with a scan tool, and it hasn't come back so for now, I am not going to worry about it. This may at some point bite me in the ass I know, but it is what it is.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Never seen that code. I am tuned and twice after a 4hr drives on the highway have seen the "lean bank one" code. Cleared with my code reader and has not come back since. Car ran fine the both times.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Does Jerry or Vince have experience with this code? Bueller.....Bueller


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

getblended said:


> Ok so I received a P0299 trouble code this morning while cruising on the interstate. According to a Google search, it means the ECU was reading "low boost pressure". It gave a few possible causes. 1. Restricted air flow. 2. Malfunctioning Boost Pressure Sensor. 3. Bad BOV or Wastegate. Is it possible that the factory bypass valve is struggling with the increased boost pressure from the tune? Has anyone else received this code? I cleared it with a scan tool, and it hasn't come back so for now, I am not going to worry about it. This may at some point bite me in the ass I know, but it is what it is.


I know a few people who are not tuned that have received this code turned out they needed a new turbo, if it happens to come up again, put back to stock and drive for a week then take it to dealer just to be safe, if you live in the USA just put it to stock and tale it in


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't tell me that. I drive a ton for work, so I need this car to be my rock.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

getblended said:


> Don't tell me that. I drive a ton for work, so I need this car to be my rock.


If you wanted a rock you should have got a truck compare the chevy truck to a diamond, now you buying a Cruze is still a rock but it is a Sedimentary rock which isn't that strong lol, it's a Cruze and I haven't herd of a turbo code not leading to turbo failure other then a loose pipe one guy out f about 10 turbo failures, but keep us posted to let us know, all the best man... Btw how many km?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL, I dislike trucks very much actually. They're very handy, but I hate big vehicles in my way. I am about to hit 60k miles. Purchased car in June of 2011.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

getblended said:


> LOL, I dislike trucks very much actually. They're very handy, but I hate big vehicles in my way. I am about to hit 60k miles. Purchased car in June of 2011.


Buddy in my Local Cruze meets had his turbo replaced at 100,000 km which is pretty close to your miles it started out with a random light then we went from whitby to Cayuga and he started getting an engine code permanently with a noticeable loss in power, and he's not tuned


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah that sounds like what may be happening to me. I just recently bought the tune and I do have a noticeable loss in power at the moment. No fun. Should I just wait for it to "blow" or should I take it in? My CEL has not come back yet, and I put my scanner on it last night and there isn't a code at all.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

getblended said:


> Yeah that sounds like what may be happening to me. I just recently bought the tune and I do have a noticeable loss in power at the moment. No fun. Should I just wait for it to "blow" or should I take it in? My CEL has not come back yet, and I put my scanner on it last night and there isn't a code at all.


Up to you but I would flash back to stock and wait for the light to come back on


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Flashing to stock as I type. Lets hope the light comes on so that I can take it in for service. I knew I should have left well enough alone.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

getblended said:


> Flashing to stock as I type. Lets hope the light comes on so that I can take it in for service. I knew I should have left well enough alone.


Would have happened anyways just made it happen earlier, maybe if u didn't get tune it would have blew after warranty but my guess it would have gone between your next oil change 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> Would have happened anyways just made it happen earlier, maybe if u didn't get tune it would have blew after warranty but my guess it would have gone between your next oil change
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I re flashed back to stock and overall the car runs better. See mine and white and bright's comments at the end of the group buy thread.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Patman said:


> I re flashed back to stock and overall the car runs better. See mine and white and bright's comments at the end of the group buy thread.


See mine were u using 87? Fuel


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Car definitely feels smoother after tune and reflashing back to stock. Only thing is that there still seems to be a lack of power. Maybe its just me expecting the tune power, but in any case its not the same car. Not really a bad thing (YET) and not really a good thing (YET)


----------

